# UPDATE FROM DIAMOND-june 12th



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

well, i just got off the phone with their insurance company. the woman could not have been nicer, more sympathetic and apologetic that it took so long for her to get the case.
she wants the latest bills for the ultrasound, vet reports, and another note from my vet regarding rex. he will remain an open case.she told me to not hesitate calling her, and not to deal with diamond any longer.my bills, up to date are about $2300. and i'm sure we're not thru.
now i just need rex to respond to treatment .
please god.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

did they say they would reimburse you?

Yes, the main thing is Rex get better.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

sounds like they will. and rex is an "open" case because i know i'm not done.and yes, i pray he responds and lives.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

wow i'm surprised they are going to do something. good for you bett now you can focus on Rex


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i'm really a pittie in disguise.


----------

